# NathanXtremeOC's New Rig



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 20, 2010)

Well this is my first major build that I will have built in a long time last build I did was as follows:

Processor: AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Motherboard: Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Graphics Card: ATI 4850 512MB
Memory: 4GB Corsair XMS2
Hard Drive: 2x 250GB Hitatch (LOL)
Optical Drice: DVD Burner 
Case: Aqua Jeacntech Gaming Development Case 
PSU: OEM 700WATT PSU 

So all in all it was a fairly crap computer first thing that died was the Motherboard about 6 months ago so I sold the graphics card to replace it and well I'm now at uni and technology has moved along so I'm going to aswell so the proposed spec is as follows:

Processor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7
Graphics Card: Nvidia 9800GT 1GB 
Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 1866Mhz 4GB Kit
Hard Drive: 2x 1TB Samsung F3 32MB Cache
Optical Drice: Samsung DVD Burner
Case: HAF X
PSU: Antec Quatro 1200WATT
Processor Cooler: Corsair H70

Your all probably thinking well why such a crap graphics card the thing is im going to be using it for PhysX and Cuda . I will be buying 2 ATI 6870 once there out to go along with it. I know there not out until december so i'm going to wait for a while rather than get 2 ATI 5870's now.

The other parts that I will also add and upgrade in the future will also be as follows

Hard Drives: 2x 1TB Samsung F3 32MB Cache (Then will be putting them in raid 10)
Optical Drives: Samsung Blu-Ray Burner
Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 1866Mhz 4GB Kit

Displays = 3X 23" Acer H235Hbmid 1920x1080 
Sound System = Z5500
Keyboard and Mouse= Razer Lycosa Black Mirror & Razer Mamba

The first part of the parts arrive tomorrow so I will be posting Videos and Pictures of the build upon completion.

Will be posting frequent updates here at tpu and here:

http://www.hwsupersite.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6


----------



## qubit (Sep 20, 2010)

It's funny you should say that the mobo crapped out on your old system; a lot of people are reporting on here this sort of failure with Asus mobos. You're lucky that "OEM" aka no-name PSU didn't blow. I've seen enough of those in my time to steer well clear of them. lol 

The new system looks really nice though. I approve of the HAF X in particular.  I've got the great HAF 922 and this is the new bigger and badder version. Nice. That PSU should last you some time too.

I don't get the graphics card though. You say PhysX and Cuda, but what apps are you actually gonna run on it? If you don't know which exact apps you want to run, that take advantage of those features, then I'd say that buying the card will be a waste of money and you'd be better off buying something really low end until your 6870s come out. 

I've switched between Intel and AMD processors over the years, generally to get the sweet spot between performance and price that I could afford at the time, rather than all out performance.

What made you go AMD - 6 cores? Price? Performance? Brand loyalty?


----------



## anth (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, sounds like its going to be a really good system!! 
Isn't the 1200W PSU to much? Just my 2 cents. Still will be a very tuff build


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 21, 2010)

anth said:


> Hello, sounds like its going to be a really good system!!
> Isn't the 1200W PSU to much? Just my 2 cents. Still will be a very tuff build



not when you take into consideration in january i will be buying 2 6870's prossible 6970's funds providing


----------



## anth (Sep 21, 2010)

NathanXtremeOC said:


> not when you take into consideration in january i will be buying 2 6870's prossible 6970's funds providing



Well in that case you WOULD need that lol sorry my bad didn't read properly


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 21, 2010)

anth said:


> Well in that case you WOULD need that lol sorry my bad didn't read properly



dont worry about it now just sat waiting for the courier to bring me my stuff!!!  should be here within the hour best charge the camera up


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 21, 2010)

NathanXtremeOC said:


> dont worry about it now just sat waiting for the courier to bring me my stuff!!!  should be here within the hour best charge the camera up


  Damn you, so jealous 

Looks like a great build though, kudos for being able to hold out until December when new tech arrives, don't think I could!


----------



## anth (Sep 21, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking how much is the system worth?


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 21, 2010)

anth said:


> If you dont mind me asking how much is the system worth?



okay what ive got ariving today is costing me £1100

The graphics cards i'm willing to spend £1000

then about another £350 on keyboard mouse and speakers

Monitors £390

  so enough lol


----------



## anth (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good, fair price. Im paying 2.5g for my system  My New Rig


----------



## afw (Sep 21, 2010)

The system looks awesome   

Why not get an SSD since ur spending a lot on the PC ... a good 80GB or 120GB would do ... for both OS and games ....  ... 

gud luck with the build ... and keep updating us on it ...


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are the pics as promised  












Just a couple of pics of the HAF X nothing in it yet  











Bit of working going on now  




































Look a bit closer at the water pipes on the cooler  






Therefore had to remove it  































Size Comparison OMG !!!


----------



## anth (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish my parts would hurry up , looks awesome! good wiring as well


----------

